# Uploading a PDF or ZIP results in Upload Skipped (Error403)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Forum folks....

I was trying to upload some web page captures saved as PDFs to a new message thread, and I'm getting "Upload Skipped (Error403)". Same thing with ZIP. Uploading a PNG file works fine. And a 7z archive is prohibited.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It worked for me in your test thread.

Firefox 40.0.3 on Windows 10.

Have you tried the basic uploader?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, but I will re-test when I get home this morning.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Tested using Firefox 41 on Windows 10, still getting error..... something about a firewall.....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Test using IE11 on Windows 10.....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm starting to think it's due to the firewall on the server not liking my IP addy. But, why?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like it is something the admins will need to look at.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark Holtz said:


> I'm starting to think it's due to the firewall on the server not liking my IP addy. But, why?


Can you force an IP change?

Rebooting the modem will sometimes do it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope. I'm on a static IP address due to VoIP phone service with my telco.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am on IE6 and tested the uploader and PDF works fine here..

HERE IS A TEST PDF FILE. (Jim you can delete it if you want,I dont want to take up Dave's space for nothing)


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...Without the error code from the firewall, it is hard to check into. The 403 is a general server error that may come from it not being able to use the file as it was blocked by the firewall. But would need to find the error code the firewall supplies. May not be able to seeing you can not see the screen itself. Sorry.

If you think it is your IP, if you have a Jetpack or MyFi or something you can turn on and connect to, that would at least tell us if it is IP related.


----------

